# hard maple



## Graybeard (Sep 29, 2012)

I want to get some hard maple to use for jigs and mandrels. A neighbor had a logger take some logs and there are lots of tops available. I've been told branches have more tension in them and are difficult to work with compared to the trunk and base of the tree.

What have you experienced? Will I be wasting my time working up the branch wood? I'm sort of old and don't like to waste my time, I don't even buy green bananas. 

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2012)

Seems to me that for jigs and such you would want the straightest grain most stable wood you could find. That would be in the trunk not the limbs.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 29, 2012)

Depending on required accuracy of your jigs, you would be better suited using either mdf or, if extreme accuracy is needed, skip wood altogether and use thick cell cast acrylic, corian or hdmd plastic. All these materials can be worked with carbide tooth cutters. Otherwise stick with kiln dried quarter sawn hard maple. If not wasting time is a priority, best to spend money instead.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2012)

I use jigs routinely in my jig manufacturing process. I use HDPE and UHMW sheet. Contrary to common knowledge however, thin sheet HDPE and UHMW such as 1/4" to 5/8" can have significant warping even in a short span. So I start out with 1/2" or better and flatten it down to required size using my CNC. Don't try to flatten manmade materials like that on a jointer though. If your jigs need not be highly critical but still accurate, use MDF as Jonathan suggests because it works fine for most needs. 

Jonathan I'm not familiar with HDMD what is that? High Density something something but the MD escapes me. :i_dunno:


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 29, 2012)

Hdmd is nothing I was thinking hdpe :wacko1:


----------

